# Hello id like to buy a mouse.



## lauraflora (May 2, 2011)

But im not a member and dont have paypal so i cant post on the right bit, My names Laura from isle of anglesey. Would like mouse or two...it started that i just wanted my own pet because my boyfriend has a snake, toad and frog so i wanted something small for myself, after a lot of research id really like to join NMC and go to some shows. Theres a whole world of mousery that i had no idea about and would LOVE to be a part of.

However theres no breeders in my area and im trying fur-ther afield but no luck as of yet. If anyone has one of sale or knows a breeders please call or text 07889346388, i can travel to collect


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey . my mouse just had 12 babies . am not a breeder , and i wouldnt ask for any money for them just that they go to a good home , there only 2 days old just now so obviously i cant give them to you untill there at least 4 weeks i think . and a dont know how many female or males i have yet either still to early to find out , i live in glasgow is that near to you ?


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just read were your from and i dont think thats near Glasgow lol sorry i couldnt help


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, I may be the nearest breeder to you on here, not 100% whether that is correct ! lolz. I'm in Manchester

but the other thing is I am likely to be visiting North Wales and Anglesey over the summer, so might be able to deliver some stock to you.

Alternatively if you ever fancy a trip up to Manchester , my shed is always open to enthusiastic mousers!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hey there i am in wales. dunno if thats closer?? i always have a variety of mice for sale.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> hey there i am in wales. dunno if thats closer?? i always have a variety of mice for sale.


aren't you South Wales??


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hellooo and welcome


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

more west i think lol.??


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> more west i think lol.??


ahh ok


----------



## lauraflora (May 2, 2011)

Madhouse Stud said:


> Tinkers Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > hey there i am in wales. dunno if thats closer?? i always have a variety of mice for sale.
> ...


Camarthen is defintaly south wales...you can say south west if you really want to include the west but its defintaly south LOL, about 5 hours drive from me.

Manchester YEY! I used to live near town..where in Manchester are you? Defintaly up for roadtripping to Manchester for a mousey. When are you likely to be on Anglesey or in North Wales?

Just noticed i wrote my number down wrong so sorry if any had texted me!!


----------

